
Forth Day 2015 - wkoszek
https://svfig.github.io/
======
nprescott
Does this not fall under the requested:

    
    
      No Newsgroup posts or other media distribution please!

~~~
wkoszek
No. It's a technical content + invitation for a technical meeting.

